# Hello from NE Ohio



## joebones (Jan 16, 2010)

Just stopping by to say hi. Love this sight and all the information that is here cheers!:darkbeer:


----------



## joebones (Jan 16, 2010)

oh and to add been hunting for years and never stumbled upon this sight ... always crossbow hunted looking to break into compounds soon


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

:welcome: to AT .... Where at in NE Ohio are ya??


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## joebones (Jan 16, 2010)

ohiohunter02 said:


> :welcome: to AT .... Where at in NE Ohio are ya??


I live in medina county just outside of medina


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* joebones. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* joebones. Have fun here.


----------



## sageinbloom (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## joebones (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Just went and shot my first compound this weekend was the hoyt turbohawk. Needless to say I got a huge bruise on my forearm but quickly figured out what I was doing wrong. I gotta say hoyt makes some nice bows I'm almost sold but wanna shoot the bowtechs before I make up my mind.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings from Avon Lake, just a bit north of you...Glad to see another shooter join the site. 

I will tell you that both Hoyt and Bowtech make some nice bows. A lot of people you will meet are loyal to one manufacturer or the other, and will tell you anything else is junk, but the reality is that these days, all of the major companies produce outstanding rigs. So shoot as many as you can, and pick up whichever one you like best.

Take it easy
CG


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## bfboy (Jan 10, 2010)

:welcomesign: from Ohio, too.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:smile:


----------

